# Walther PPK Blue



## Oldguns (May 15, 2014)

I am not sure if this is the right place to ask this. I have an original Walther PPK blue Steel. New in the box.
NO interarms markings. It is about 30 years old
with walnut grips
Can anyone give me an idea of its value today.
May have to sell due to health issues

Thanks


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

• .32 ACP - $1,300.00, maximum
• .380 ACP - $4,250.00, maximum

Bear in mind that these are _retail_ prices, maybe realizable at auction.
A gun shop will offer you no more than about half of these maximum amounts, and probably less.


----------

